# Current USA LED Satellite+ Reviews?



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello guys. I am looking into new lighting. JL sells them and they seem to have a nice spectrum. I'm looking for reviews before I buy.

The tank they would go on is a 29g 36"
Heavily planted.
Co2
E.I method fertilizing
Weekly water changes of 50%+


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 2 of them and like them a lot, the remote gives lots of options as to color intensity. I plan on using them on my Osaka 45 gallon tank.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I really liked mine when I had it over my Spec V.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Bought the Pro model from JL. Frickin LOVE it!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

DevinHebert said:


> Bought the Pro model from JL. Frickin LOVE it!!


 nice  those are great!


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

I have both and the pro is much better overall.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How about some reviews? Between the regular, the pro, and if anyone has the experience of comparing to the Finnex?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I have 2 of them and like them a lot, the remote gives lots of options as to color intensity. I plan on using them on my Osaka 45 gallon tank.


So after some checking and reading about using these on my Osaka I'm finding the par value would not quite be good enough for the height of this tank which is 25". There fine on tanks up to 21" tall so I'm now going with a Kessil a160we tuna sun on the Osaka tank so I can grow carpet plants.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The Guy said:


> So after some checking and reading about using these on my Osaka I'm finding the par value would not quite be good enough for the height of this tank which is 25". There fine on tanks up to 21" tall so I'm now going with a Kessil a160we tuna sun on the Osaka tank so I can grow carpet plants.


Yup. If you have a tank deeper than 18"-20" deep you need to look for a fixture that puts out a lot of power or something that uses optics for example the Kessil


----------

